
Wage Theft Is a Bigger Problem Than Other Forms of Theft–But Workers Unprotected - paulpauper
https://www.epi.org/publication/wage-theft-bigger-problem-forms-theft-workers/
======
satanspastaroll
$933 million lost in unclaimed salary makes for ~$7.3 per worker per year in
the US (~128m in 2018). Tese are of course, like the article says: claimed
losses. Not many know about what they could have.

There should be no unclear expectations in a workplace, but that is easier
said than done. Lots of errors happen due to mistakes and incompetence,
because people running companies are not special.

I have no idea as to what would eradicate this. Perhaps unionizing would help?
Their job is to oversee these kinds of things

~~~
Quequau
This is fundamentally a cultural problem that is reflected into the state of
weak and poorly enforced laws. Unionizing is always going to a major uphill
battle in this sort of society. Those people who are the most exploited have
no political power and so face serious obstacles... including unfortunately
the lack of class consciousness.

